# Does your Vizsla presudo point when waiting for you to throw a retrieve object?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I am wondering what your Vizsla does when waiting for you to throw a retrieve object (e.g., a bumper, ball, etc.)? Our boy pseudo points: his ears are plastered, head is low and pointing, he starts to move real slow and then freezes, until you give him a command to get the object. We have started working on his obedience training and need to be extremely careful and not to have anything in our hands (like his fox toy) when we call our boy into a healing start position (it is a funny looking picture with him pseudo pointing while healing, but I don't think it would fly during his obedience competition).


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya does! I took a pic and sent to my husband. He asked..What is she pointing? A squirrel? I said nope, her ball!
The response back was..oh great!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My boy Cash many moons ago.
This meant throw the ball.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Yea Hunter does the same!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone; this is reassuring. On another forum, while some believe a pseudo point is an indicator of the strong pointing instinct, others say it is not a good idea to mess up with it and these games should be stopped. 

So I was afraid we, perhaps, were not providing our Vizsla boy with sufficient expose to hunting environment. Or even worse, messing up with his pointing instinct. However, I see some of the hard working hunting dogs on this forum also pseudo point for other retrieve objects, so this may not be the case.


----------

